# Locking Propane Tanks



## Fuzz4141

Hello all, I am looking for a way to lock the propane tanks to the trailer. We live in the city and have had our battery stolen out of our old trailer while it was parked on the driveway. We stopped leaving the battery on the trailer. We have taken the bottles off the new Outback, fearing they too will be stolen.... (new area of the city hot spot for vehicle prowlings cause nobody parks in their garages... dunno why!!! Most of them are just piled with sh*t!!!)

Neways I noticed that with the propane bottles attached it is near impossible or at least a huge pain in the ass to get the battery off, so I am looking for a way to lock them in place so both are secure and we don't always have to remove them. I have heard of a lock that will slip on to the long bolt that comes up the middle of the tanks. It goes over the wing nut and unlocks with a key.... but can not find these anywhere!!!

I am hesitant to use cable locks to lock them to the frame because you could still remove the tanks slightly to get at the battery and they are easily snipped with the proper tools.

Anyone have any suggestions as to where I can get a lock for the thread, or any other ideas of how to secure them from theft?

I can't do the photo thing but I made the lock I want my profile pic..
Trevor


----------



## GarethsDad

I found three types of locks that are used on propane tanks. The first one fits over the nut of the mast preventing the tank holder from being removed http://cgi.ebay.com/SPARE-TIRE-NUT-LOCK-UTILITY-JEEP-SUV-TRAILER-PROPANE-/380334841182?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588db91d5e .The next two lock over the tank valve http://cgi.ebay.com/PROPANE-TANK-VALVE-LOCK-USED-GAS-GRILLS-CAMPERS-/260607925284?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cad715c24 . And http://cgi.ebay.com/PROLOCK-PROPANE-TANK-SAFETY-CAP-LOCK-W-PADLOCK-NIB-/380315668499?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588c949013 . Hope this helps. James


----------



## vdub

I haven't seen your setup so I might be all wrong, but....

Go to the hardware store, get 12' or whatever length of quarter inch cable you need and have them put loops on either end with the permanent, lead, pound on couplers. Wind the cable thru your tank handles and around part of the trailer frame and pad lock it.

But, again, I'm not sure where your tanks are, so it might not work. Cable is a bear to cut even with the right tools. Your common run of mill theif won't have the right tools.

Another thing you might want to do is go to the local feed and seed and get an electric fence controller... oh, never mind, there might be some legal issues with that....


----------



## Juan

I use about an 8 foot length of chain. I loop the chain through the tanks, underneath the trailer frame and then a tight loop over the battery with a pad lock. Haven't had any problems yet. Sorry no pictures since the trailer is at a storage facility.


----------



## vdub

Tell ya the truth, we haven't had any problems what so ever with stuff being stolen. But, we run with a different crowd. We camp in the winter months when the only people on the road are us old people and we have a lot of respect for each other.

Normally, we want to be home in our brick rv around memorial day and won't venture out on the road until labor day. Once school ends, camping takes a slight nose dive, but once the kids go back to school, things return to normal.

When the kids aren't out camping. Toilets seem to stay clean, the camp ground is quiet at night, no graffitti pops up anywhere, and petty theft goes way down to almost nothing.


----------



## Fuzz4141

James that is the exact lock I was looking for!!! Geez I have been search the web, never wud have thought it was actually for a spare tire as well!! And the locks for the valves is a great idea too!!! SOLD and SOLD!!! Thanks all but James hit the nail on the head... I also have a cable that I am gonna use as well... piece of mind... Can't trust anyone in the city anymore!! Dub I do like your idea of the electrified cables!!! Thanks all!!


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Fuzz, now that you have the solution for your propane tanks, I have a solution for your battery. My battery was stolen a year ago from a fenced storage facility. They stood up and replaced the battery, but I wasn't going to go through that again and got an RV Battery lock. 
B-D RV Battery Lock










It is made of heavy guage powdercoated steel that goes around the battery cover and lets you put a padlock on top. No more worrying if the battery will be gone.


----------



## heron

Fuzz4141 said:


> Hello all, I am looking for a way to lock the propane tanks to the trailer. We live in the city and have had our battery stolen out of our old trailer while it was parked on the driveway. We stopped leaving the battery on the trailer. We have taken the bottles off the new Outback, fearing they too will be stolen.... (new area of the city hot spot for vehicle prowlings cause nobody parks in their garages... dunno why!!! Most of them are just piled with sh*t!!!)
> 
> Neways I noticed that with the propane bottles attached it is near impossible or at least a huge pain in the ass to get the battery off, so I am looking for a way to lock them in place so both are secure and we don't always have to remove them. I have heard of a lock that will slip on to the long bolt that comes up the middle of the tanks. It goes over the wing nut and unlocks with a key.... but can not find these anywhere!!!
> 
> I am hesitant to use cable locks to lock them to the frame because you could still remove the tanks slightly to get at the battery and they are easily snipped with the proper tools.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions as to where I can get a lock for the thread, or any other ideas of how to secure them from theft?
> 
> I can't do the photo thing but I made the lock I want my profile pic..
> Trevor


I drilled a hole thru my wing nut and into the bracket. Put a longer type padlock thru both. Tighten down the wingnut, put the lock thru, mission accomplished. No way anyone can turn the wing nut to loosen up the bracket.


----------



## CdnOutback

I wanted to put a lock on the compartment door where the propane tanks are and was told it is illegal to lock the tanks because they need to be removable quickly in case of fire. If my trailer is on fire there's no way I'm going to go near the tanks to unhook and remove...








Is this just a law here or do other jurisdictions also enforce it?


----------



## Fuzz4141

That is a great idea for the battery.... I think I may take my chances tho with the 10anniversary models when the propane tanks are in place it appears like a real pain in the arse to even access the battery let alone remove it!! I have the tanks off and haven't checked the battery for a few days.. all paranoid now!! Going out to check!!


----------



## Nathan

CdnOutback said:


> I wanted to put a lock on the compartment door where the propane tanks are and was told it is illegal to lock the tanks because they need to be removable quickly in case of fire. If my trailer is on fire there's no way I'm going to go near the tanks to unhook and remove...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just a law here or do other jurisdictions also enforce it?


No, I beleive that is standard. I'm not sure if they want the ability to remove the tanks or just turn them off?

I do know a trailer at our campground burned 2 weeks ago. No one was home luckily, but the owner saw the fire ran up and grabbed the propane tanks off before they lit off. Of course the trailer was a complete loss, but getting them off could have saved neighboring trailers.


----------



## wolfwood

Kathy here. Three years ago when we drove the 2000 miles to Wyoming, and gas was $4/gal, we got these cables. Locked up everything -batteries, spare tires, propane tanks, etc. I looped the cables through the handles on the tanks, then around the frame. Since these cables are adjustable you can tighten things down. They also sell different lengths, so you can get the right length for your applications. They even sell sets so they can be keyed together. Good luck!

http://www.amazon.com/Master-Lock-8433DAT-Adjustable-Locking/dp/B001RNNFG0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1304381560&sr=8-5


----------



## Traveling Tek

Hrmm never thought of this as an issue. Been a lot of places and never worried about it.


----------



## Fuzz4141

Not worried about when we are out camping at campsites... just when it is sitting on our driveway between trips.... we live in Calgary and in a newer community.... I have had my battery stolen off my trailer in the front driveway, that was expensive enough, let alone if 2 full 30lbs ers walk away...


----------



## Traveling Tek

My cousin lives in Abbotsford and had his whole truck stolen right out of his driveway. Apparently folks there are used to getting stuff for free.


----------

